
My little open source app which converts HTML to PDF - timooo
https://github.com/jurgelenas/pdfify-server
======
aexaey
There are plenty of apps for that already. My favorite:

[http://wkhtmltopdf.org/](http://wkhtmltopdf.org/)

~~~
timooo
Sure, but mine provides HTTP API. It can be used with zero configuration and
tinkering - see Heroku Deploy button and Dockerfile. And it is battle tested
for year and a half across various projects. It keeps running 2 PhantomJs
instances by default to avoid startup time penalty, cycles these instances
regularly to prevent memory leaks. I use PDFify to generate invoices and legal
documents. In my use cases, for quite simple HTML documents with no Javascript
and embedded images my server median response time is 61ms. Because of that I
convert HTML to PDF on the fly for each request.

